# Modern Arnis Seminar August 7, 2004, Germantown, MD.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact Edward Mengel or Jeff Gordon at 301-972-KICK (5425) or e-mail acrocombat@acrocombat.com
artyon:


----------

